# Schnur an Multirolle befestigen



## boehsepiraten (13. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir meine erste Multirolle gekauft, meine Frage wie macht mann das erste ende der schnurr an der rolle fest?

zebco xmd 330( Ich hoffe das bild funktz)


----------



## antonio (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Multirolle befestigen*

wie bei jeder andern rolle auch.

gruß antonio


----------



## boehsepiraten (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Multirolle befestigen*

also, bei meiner normalen rolle war da so ein haken wo mann das ende befestigen konnte. Bei dieser ist das nicht so, also wie macht ihr das?


----------



## antonio (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Multirolle befestigen*

ganz normalen spulenknoten wie bei ner stationärrolle auch, wenn du geflochtene draufmachst erst ein bischen mono drunter.

gruß antonio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Multirolle befestigen*

Erstmal würde ich dir raten ein paar Lagen Monofile unter zu wickeln. Damit verhinderst Du ein eventuelles späteres "Durchrutschen" der geflochtenen Schnur. 
Die Monofile kannst Du ganz einfach mit einem Knoten oder aber etwas doppelseitigem Klebeband auf dem Spulenkern befestigen.


----------



## boehsepiraten (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Multirolle befestigen*

Also sowas hier


----------



## antonio (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Multirolle befestigen*



boehsepiraten schrieb:


> Also sowas hier



genau so isses.#6:vik:

gruß antonio


----------



## boehsepiraten (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnur an Multirolle befestigen*

Danke  an alle, ich stelle nur gerade mein Norwegen Material zusammen! Bin doch bald Fjörd Neuangler!


----------

